# what kind of piranha



## tjhb (Sep 8, 2006)

I recently was given this piranha by a friend and am wondering what kind it is. Thanks


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

not a piranha , but a pacu , the mouth gives it away , as does the huge tail fin , sorry mate


----------



## tjhb (Sep 8, 2006)

I know nothing about these types of fish.........was just given it becuase he had nowhere else to go. Whats the difference between a piranha and a pacu? What size tank should I have him in? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks :laugh:



tjhb said:


> I recently was given this piranha by a friend and am wondering what kind it is. Thanks


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yup it is a pacu


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its probably one of these.Or this one. In either case, bbq it or buy it a pool, but don't release it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Its probably one of these.Or this one. In either case, bbq it or buy it a pool, but don't release it.


hes not joking btw about the pool thing...well maybe a little :laugh: they get HUGE and need ample space to thrive.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is a small one.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they can get 3 feet, quite easily bigger! i dont know why pet stores can sell fish like this. its like sell great white shark eggs ya know.........


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

man its a pacu who sold it 2 u as a piranha the shedd aquarium has a pacu that 4 feet long mabe bigger ill get a pic sometime


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

how's the pacu's temperment?


----------



## tjhb (Sep 8, 2006)

vlahos said:


> how's the pacu's temperment?


His temperment is good. If you make any sudden movements around his tank he gets a little scared but otherwise he is great. He will actually try to get you attention and show off for you. We currently have a small sucker fish in the tank with him and he hasnt ate it yet. We enjoy him, he has personality for a fish. But hes a chewer- he has a skeleton decoration in the tank and has chewed the head off.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

man thats ugly


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

